# What kind of egg is this!?!



## AClark (Oct 30, 2017)

So, here's the monster egg compared to chicken eggs, normal sized chicken eggs, even good sized chicken eggs like the brown one...

Now, I do have a turkey, a goose (gender unknown) and 3 ducks (also gender unknown) but I think the ducks are too young, the goose is a season layer, and while Derp the turkey is mature, she's from this spring and it isn't common for them to lay in their first fall...

This egg is huge, and heavy!  Is it a mishap? If it's a turkey or goose egg it's infertile anyway, but wow, what a surprise to find in the chicken coop. I candled it and it looks normal inside, single yolk, not an "egg in an egg"...

Just WTH?!


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like a really really big chicken egg to me! I have some girls who do this every now and then, I tell them they're making too much whites and they'd better cool it.


----------



## AClark (Oct 30, 2017)

That's what I thought, like man that thing is huge (poor hen!) and almost has to be a chicken egg because as far as I know, ducks, geese, and turkey eggs aren't brown!

I'm gonna try to hatch it, lol.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 30, 2017)

Do you live in an area where atomic bomb testing was done?


----------



## AClark (Oct 30, 2017)

Haha, no, I don't live in El Paso anymore, no more White Sands Missle Range fallout to consider.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 30, 2017)

Probable chicken but possible turkey.  Every now and then have seen a brownish turkey egg...most likely a super sized chicken egg.  Any of the hens got some age on them?  Usually from an older hen.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2017)

My vote is for chicken egg. I get those sometimes, it just has a lot of white in it. You could make a lemon meringue pie!


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 30, 2017)

Our turkey hen lays an egg about that size, but it is off white, with light brown, raised speckles on it. The shell is VERY thick & probably would be hard to candle.

Years ago, my ex bought 6 Buff Orpnigton pullets. Shortly after they started laying, I found a _massive_ egg, with a huge yolk. It was even bigger than yours - it filled the palm of my hand.    I was shocked & felt so bad for the hen that laid it!  Never had another one that size, even with all the chickens we have now.


----------



## AClark (Oct 31, 2017)

Jan, no they are all pullets. It has to be a chicken egg really and it's hard to really show the size since I have big hands lol. It is about the size of a goose egg though, it measures 4 inches long and 6.5 around.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 31, 2017)

If its 4" long it may well be as big as my pullet's egg.  That's one big egg!  Did it have a big yolk?  Or was it mostly white, as the others found?


----------



## AClark (Oct 31, 2017)

I haven't cracked it open, it looks from candling to be a lot of white, has a single yolk.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Mar 18, 2018)

Someone’s gonna be sore..


----------

